# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  شفافية ديوان الخدمة المدنية تكشف غياب الضمير عند بعض مدراء المدارس

## First Knight

يتوقع المعلم الذي بذل ما في جعبته خلال السنة الدراسية أن يتوج هذا الجهد على الأقل بتقدير سنوي يعكس النشاط المبذول مما يحفز بقية المعلمين على حذو نفس النهج والارتقاء بالعملية التعليمية في الأردن، ولسنوات كان مدراء المدارس يستغلون المعلم للقيام بأعمال كبيرة  لخدمة المدرسة وخدمة المدير موهمين إياهم أن تقديرهم السنوي كان ممتازا أو جيدجدا في حين كان هؤلاء المدراء يكافئونهم بتقدير سيء ظالم
لكن هذه الحيلة الكاذبة والتي تنم عن النذالة والجبن من قبل هذه النوعية من المدراء لم تعد تجدي نفعا
إذ بعد زيارتك لموقع ديوان الخدمة المدنية / صفحة الباقة الالكترونية  
http://www.csb2.gov.jo/EmployeeInfo/ 
ستكتشف صدق هذا المدير من عدمه 
هذا ما حصل مع المعلمات في أحد مدارس جرش في منطقة ظهر السرو عندما تفاجأت أغلب معلمات المدرسة بزيف ادعاءات مديرتهن ,وبعضهن بقي خمس سنوات من دون ترفيع بسب تقرير سيء كتبته هذه المديرة وبنفس الوقت كانت تضع تقرير ممتاز لابنتها لتترفع قبل وقتها علما أن ابنتها تدرس تربية مهنية بأقل نصاب في تاريخ المدرسة، ولوحظ أن تعاملها مع معلمات المدرسة من حيث التقدير كان اقليمي منحاز

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
هذه القصة حدثت مع شخص اعرفه 100% كما وصفت .. ارجو وكما هي شفافية ديوان الخدمة المدنية .. ان تكون هناك رقابة ومتابعة من قبل وزارة التربية وبشفافية مطلقة لمدراء المدارس في المملكة ..

لن اتحدث عن التغيب والتسيب والانحياز وغياب الضمير .. فلهذه الأمور الف راوي!!
[/align]

----------


## First Knight

/employeeinfo.csb2.gov.jo/
ولكن يبقى السؤال حتى متى يبقى وضع التقرير السنوي للموظف من قبل نفس المدير, الا يستحق هذا الموظف التقييم من قبل شخص اخر لا تربطه علاقة بواضع التقرير الاول؟؟

----------

